# Obsession with Refrigerator



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone else notice an obsession with the inside of the refrigerator? What attracts them to it so much? When I open the door, Sqeakers comes running - it's impossible to keep her from poking her head in! Maybe it's the cool air, or the good smells! She didn't pay much attention before until she discovered it last week! I don't mind at all, it's just funny! :lol:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

That's where I keep the fresh catnip. There's definitely an obsession between my cat and the fridge.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Tiger always tries to crawl in the fridge. It's where I keep the canned catfood, but I think he just wants to check it all out! Crazy kitties.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Skeeter's been curious about the fridge since day 1. One time, when I was getting something out of it, he was right behind me. Then, when I turned around, my hands full, he wasn't there any more. I opened the fridge and there he was, sniffing around on the bottom shelf! 8O I was so scared and felt like such a bad mom...locking my kid in the fridge! It hasn't happened again, so no worries.

Binx has also had a fascination with the fridge since we brought him home. He hasn't gone so far as to climb into it, but he's learned a lot from big brother already, so it's probably just a matter of time.

(Sneaky little buggars!)


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thomas likes the fridge too. I'll open the door, Thomas jumps in, I stand there saying, "Thomas. Thomas. Thomas, get out. Thomas!" At which point I drag him out by whatever body part I can reach (He climbs over all the food to the back of the shelf). The other week he was getting out when I accidentally shut the door a little too soon and caught a bit of his tail in there, not hard, but he cried! I guess it was bound to happen sooner or later. :? 

Since then he's been a little quicker to jump out of the fridge when I say his name.


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

My kittens have a fascination with any door that they are not normally allowed to go through, whether it be the fridge, a closet, a cabinet, or the unfinished part of the basement with all the fun dangerous things to play with and oil drips on the floor to try to lick, etc. (Figures they want to go in the basement the most, since it has the greatest danger to them!)


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

My cat likes to jump into the freezer. :lol:


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

Kahlua is the SAME WAY! we always joke we're going to turn our backs and forget her in there one day :lol: ... I think its because thats where her wet food is


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

You will think I'm a bad mom .... once Maugli was in the fridge and I didn't know....  
She was there maybe for 10-15 minutes. I was looking for her everywhere and then....I looked in the fridge and there she was! She was so cold, my poor baby!  Since then, I'm very careful and always make sure that there is not cat inside when I close the fridge.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Coco likes to lay on top of the fridge. He rolls around up there and loves laying upside down..............so I always have to be careful of him rolling off.........which he almost did once! 8O He also like to lay up there with that one paw hanging over the edge. When they get me up for that early morning snack, I then have to be careful that I don't shut the door on his arm/paw. Lately he has been trying to swat me when I "help" him get his arm out of the way. What I go through for these guys.....:roll: 

Wittle likes to remove the magnetic alphabet letters that are still on the door from when Kathy's neices and nephew were small. Everyday it seems like he picks another letter to reach up on the door and slide all the way down and off onto the floor. Sort of like the letter of the day from Sesame Street. 

Thankfully neither of them seem interested in what is inside the fridge........yet. :roll: *Hoping I didn't just jinx myself*


----------



## yehudap (Oct 5, 2004)

Ginger will do the 'clamber over everything and lie down in the back' in any cupboard or cabinet he can get to. 
He frequently pokes his nose into the fridge when I'm getting his food out, but he's never actually tried to go in.
He has been inside both my microwave and clothes washer, though.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

lolakitty23 said:


> Skeeter's been curious about the fridge since day 1. One time, when I was getting something out of it, he was right behind me. Then, when I turned around, my hands full, he wasn't there any more. I opened the fridge and there he was, sniffing around on the bottom shelf! 8O I was so scared and felt like such a bad mom...locking my kid in the fridge! It hasn't happened again, so no worries.


One time Twinkie hopped into the bottom of the fridge too and started smelling around in there. I closed the door and he didn't mind. I opened it again a second later and told him to get out. He really loves the fridge, Sugar doesn't really care. Just imagine him sniffing back and forth, back and forth, back and forth hehe


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think it's just the explorer instinct, to check out the inside of everything. my cats do that, too. also with closets.

Tim


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Any closed door is a challenge to a cat!

Cats can die of hyperthermia or asphyxiation in a refrigerator, so for those of you with fast, sneaky cats, always do a quick check before closing the door, or a head-count afterwards!

Dryers are another really tempting place for cats to climb in and nap, and a lot of cats have died that way when unsuspecting guardians turned the thing on. We had one patient that survived a 15 minute ride, but just barely.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

